# Yao/T-Mac Updates: Yao rules out 09/10 return



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

> Remember you heard it here first. Tracy McGrady could be ready by the first game of the regular season, and Yao Ming could be there for the final game.
> 
> Yao has never been officially counted out of the 2009-2010 regular season. Considering the complexity of the surgical procedures on his left foot, the Rockets might decide not to let him play no matter what.
> 
> ...



Do you believe it!.

http://blogs.chron.com/sportsjustice/archives/2009/08/rockets_could_h.html


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Rockets could have both Yao, T-Mac back this season!*



> *T-Mac is back? No, but he's closer!*
> 
> 
> The scene, if not the actual drills, was pretty much what you would expect.
> ...




So who to believe?:smackalot:



http://blogs.chron.com/nba/


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets could have both Yao, T-Mac back this season!*

Misleading title. Yao playing the last game of the season is not coming back. It would be foolish to even let him play, by that time.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: T-Mac Update*

Yao just needs to sit out all season and rest his foot. No reason for him to come back that late into the season.

Now all this Tmac talk, it is a contract year, and I think he just wants to see if he can raise his value. Either way, if he plays, it isnt going to be much next year. I still think Tmac wont come back, and when he does its going to be a far worse shell of his former self. 

I cant wait until his bloated contract is off our pay roll.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: T-Mac Update*

will Tmac join the Celtics Spurs or a young upcoming team?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: T-Mac Update*



> Grover is so demanding and intolerant of slackers that it speaks volumes about McGrady that he was willing to extend himself in a way he never has.
> 
> When McGrady returns, he'll have to fit in, and he'll have plenty of relationships to mend because some of his teammates don't believe he gave his best effort last season.
> 
> ...



To much of T-mac news.mg:

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/justice/rockets/6592443.html


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

*Re: T-Mac Update*

As a Knicks fan, we'll give you Wilson Chandler, Al Harrington, Chris Duhon, Eddy Curry, and Jared Jeffries for Brian Cook, Brent Barry, Tracy McGrady, and the Rafer Alston trade exception for 1.25 million. :razz:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Rockets GM: Yao possibly could play in 2009-10*



> Yao Ming's return from foot surgery might come sooner than anyone expected.
> 
> In an interview with ESPN The Magazine's Sam Alipour, Houston Rockets general manager Daryl Morey said Yao could return at some point in the 2009-10 season and the team no longer feels his broken left foot is a career-threatening injury.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: Rockets GM: Yao possibly could play in 2009-10*

Absolutely zero reason to even consider this unless Houston makes the playoffs and has some sort of a chance to advance. I just hope the Chinese National team doesn't come calling next summer.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets GM: Yao possibly could play in 2009-10*



jdiggidy said:


> I just hope the Chinese National team doesn't come calling next summer.


The FIBA World Championship is next summer. They'll want Yao.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Rockets could have both Yao, T-Mac back this season!*

Right. Unless we have a legit shot at the title we shouldn't try and make Yao come back a la Jameer Nelson.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Rockets could have both Yao, T-Mac back this season!*






Link (replace *** with the obvious)


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Rockets could have both Yao, T-Mac back this season!*

He looks like he weighs 230. Need him back down to 210-215.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Yao/T-Mac Updates*

This video is old.
There is no jump shot.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Yao/T-Mac Updates*

You can see that the elevation isn't there on the jumpshot but there's progress.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Yao/T-Mac Updates*

Saw some recent pics of him up on the FB page...... looks pretty trim and back to his normal weight.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: Yao/T-Mac Updates*

^Link?


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Yao/T-Mac Updates*



Dream Hakeem said:


> ^Link?



http://video.sina.com.cn/sports/k/v/2009-09-09/131231480.shtml

He look a game ready.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Yao/T-Mac Updates*

T-mac looks great in those pictures.:champagne:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Yao/T-Mac Updates*

*OMG* there alot of information about T-mac *NOW*.

this is 2week old video.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: Yao/T-Mac Updates*



mtlk said:


> T-mac looks great in those pictures.:champagne:


He looks skinny again.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Yao/T-Mac Updates*



> McGrady has been working with Grover and physical therapist David Reavy for weeks trying to get himself back into playing shape. Reavy is so convinced of the progress that he suggested recently that the Rockets superstar could be ready to go by October 1 and back in the lineup when the season starts, a recovery plan that would have him healthy weeks in advance of the average patient. Reavy and company have been working on a plan to even McGrady's body out again.





> "[Tracy] took a hard fall seven years ago in 2002 and he said he was never able to dunk off his left leg [since]. We got him dunking off his left leg four and a half months post micro-fracture, which is basically unheard of," Reavy says. "The results that we get here are basically unprecedented because we take the force off the injured area, we make the body absorb the force equally, so that it can heal properly and faster without the loading that it's constantly getting before.





> *NF*: From the time you first walked in the door here to now, where do you feel like you're at physically?
> 
> 
> 
> *T-Mac*: I feel that I am not that far away from being back on the basketball court. Coming in here, I was so far, so far behind. I shut it down way back in February, but I was never even healthy even after my arthroscopic surgery, back of [2008] in May. I played through this season hurt, injured. When I got here with these guys, [shoot] I think after the first week when I was working with [Dave] I was feeling good, I was like, "Damn," 'cause he was getting other muscles to fire on my body that hadn't fired in a long time, so that's when I started to gain confidence in these guys and it just took off from there.



It's a good read. 

http://espn.go.com/chicago/columns/blog?post=4479907&name=friedell


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Yao/T-Mac Updates*

Yao workout 9-14-09


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: Yao/T-Mac Updates*



> Eight weeks after major surgery on his left foot Yao Ming told FOX 26 Sports Wednesday he is encouraged by what the doctors are telling him.
> 
> He had the hard cast removed Friday and his left leg and foot were placed in a boot. Images taken of most of the bones involved in the surgery indicate he is healing properly.





> "The picture looks good," Yao said. "The bones heal well. The big bone heals well. That's good news. It helps my mind.
> 
> "The key bone, (the tarsal) navicular, they will do testing later, but not that day."





> The positive developments will have no bearing on the upcoming seasn. Rockets doctors have technically not ruled Yao out for the 2009-2010 season, but the team has said they expect him to be ready in time for training camp in 2010.





> Yao clearly said there is no chance he will be able to play during the upcoming season.
> 
> "The answer is no," Yao said. "You don't want to rush it, because they want it to totally heal this time.
> 
> ...


http://www.myfoxhouston.com/dpp/sports/090923_yao_good_news


----------

